# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  Любишь ли ты Бога ?

## Alexanderr

_ ...Иисус говорит Симону Петру: Симон Ионин ! любишь ли ты Меня больше, нежели они ? Пётр говорит Ему: так, Господи ! Ты знаешь, что я люблю Тебя._
 Для тех, кто не знает, этот разговор происходил после того, как Пётр отрёкся Господа перед Его распятием и после воскресения Иисуса Христа. Христос спросил Петра не только любит ли он Его, но любит ли он Его больше остальных. Потому что, кому больше прощается, тот больше любит. 
 - Я люблю Бога. Я это уже глубоко осознал ещё в 2002 году, когда поверил что Бог простил меня. Прежде я много читал Библию, хотел понять, есть ли мне шанс для спасения. Казалось что нет, но в сердце была надежда. И когда я понял, что есть шанс, я сказал в своём сердце :- Я этот шанс не упущу. И как то раз стоя в церкви я глубоко прочувствовал любовь Бога ко мне, выраженную в том, что Бог принял меня и всё мне простил. Я это особенно осознал глядя на людей, которые в прошлом не нагрешили столько, как я , но меня Бог простил и я чувствовал близость Бога, а тех ещё не простил и они ещё далеко от Бога. И это не моя заслуга, а милость Божья. По человечески - их Бог должен простить в первую очередь, а мне ещё плакать и плакать о своих грехах, но милость и любовь Его мне явлены, а им ещё нет. Любовь Бога нельзя заслужить, нельзя заработать, её можно только принять, как дар от Него. Пётр, по преданию, плакал каждое утро, когда слышал пение петухов и я этому верю, потому что вспоминая откуда Бог меня поднял я тоже плачу от любви к Богу. А вы любите Бога ?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Да, я люблю моего Бога! Часто моё сердце плачет от того, что я не способен любить Его так сильно, как Он этого достоин. Но, каковы бы не были мои эмоции, это моё решение и мой выбор- любить Бога, следовать за Господом, потому, что я знаю, кто Он и что Он для меня сделал...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Два ответа*

"Однажды у телеведущего Владимира Познера поинтересовались, какой вопрос он задал бы Богу. Оказалось, мэтр российского телевидения хочет спросить у Всевышнего: “Как Тебе не стыдно?” Видимо, причина таких слов - всё то зло, которое творится на земле. Творится людьми, но ведь “Бог же допускает!…” Другая популярная личность Михаил Жванецкий, на вопрос о том, что бы он сказал Богу, ответил иначе: ” Я интеллигентный человек. Я подожду, что Он скажет мне.”

В чём разница между этими двумя людьми? Оба они умны, образованны, талантливы, оба многого достигли в своей жизни. Но один смотрит на Бога сверху вниз, с позиции судьи, и требует от Него того, чего обычно требуют от людей: отчёта. Другой же человек, не менее знаменитый и успешный, показывает иное отношение к Создателю. Как минимум - готовность выслушать Его первым. Ведь, возможно, слова Бога могут оказаться важнее, чем человеческие вопросы. И, возможно, вместо того чтобы требовать отчёта, его  придётся давать…"
_Взято с_  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

про льбовь промолчу, а уважение к Творцу испытываю изначально от момента
прояснения в мозгу.

----------


## HARON

Я своего Бога уважаю! Хоть и ругаемся иногда)

----------


## Alexanderr

_Кто имеет заповеди Мои и соблюдает их, тот любит Меня; а кто любит Меня, тот возлюблен будет Отцем Моим, и Я возлюблю его и явлюсь ему Сам_. Иоанна 14:21.
Любовь к Богу - это не только чувства, но больше послушание Ему, Его слову. Любовь наша к Богу проявляется в исполнении Его заповедей. А Божьи заповеди без помощи Божьей нам не исполнить. То есть, тот кто любит Бога, только тот и сможет исполнять Его заповеди так, как этого хочет от нас Бог.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Наверное у каждого из нас бывают разнообразные трудности и сложные моменты в жизни. Порой всё так плохо, что, не ровен час, и духом упасть можно   Но...  
*"Притом знаем, что любящим Бога, призванным по [Его] изволению, все содействует ко благу." Рим.8:28*
Думаю, что любовь к Богу - это ещё и терпение, и великое доверие к нашему Господу и Спасителю.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70



----------


## ПаранойА

Ну если ты веришь в Бога, ты его и любишь. Творец,дал нам жизнь и всё что нас окружает.

----------


## элка

Бог есть в душе у каждого, но не каждый его находит, и мы вспоминаем о Нем только когда что-нибудь происходит.  
*ZYOBRA-70*, спасибо за песню, понравилась.

----------


## zaraki

а я нет! как можно любить царя рабов?

----------


## Mouse

Jedem das Seine

Любишь ли ты Бога ?
Из за своих слабостей, я опасаюсь говорить утвердительно. Но я Ему  благодарен, потому что Он любит даже отрекшихся от Него. 
Вспоминаю притчу про виноградник, суть ее: не важно когда вы Ко мне придете, потому что все равно эти дороги приведут к Богу. Просто изночально у каждого свой путь.

Suum cuique

----------

